# [GAME] AlphaConflict



## SMASH1337 (Oct 13, 2011)

I actually designed and programmed this game myself from the ground up and I could use advice and criticism.

Alpha Conflict

https://lh3.ggpht.co...0hFwurZ_k61T0lA

https://lh5.ggpht.co...mXSf9eStcODeKTY

AlphaConflict is a top down sci-fi shooter that combines fast paced action with the customization and stat building of an RPG. Hop in the pilot seat and take control of the Alpha ship in order to the solar system back!

==FEATURES==
**High Paced Action**
**BRAND NEW Soundtrack**
**3 Profiles to play with on 1 Device!**
**Story Mode**
**Extensive Customization**
**World Wide High Scores in Wave Mode**
**3 Different High Score Boards**

NOT FOR TABLETS!

https://market.andro...smash.alphaprot


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Not compatible with my phone on the market. I have a fascinate on 4.0.3

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## SMASH1337 (Oct 13, 2011)

According to the Market settings you should be all good. I looked up your phone specifically. If anyone else has this problem too let me know.


----------



## KeithN (Aug 4, 2011)

Maybe its because I'm on ICS (4.0.3)

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------

